# New Pics - August 10, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Aug10/

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Terry for sharing, the sticky bird is so much better, the one with the crooked beak is so sad, the poor duck with the infected foot is very sad as well. Dorango is just a ham.

Thanks again,

Ellen


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great pictures as always Terry. What kind of duck is Durango?

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Ellen and Margaret! Durango is a Muscovy duck and a young one. S/he is gonna be a whopper in size when fully grown! I forgot to get a pic of his/her very large footsies!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Those ducklings are so cute!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lots of pictures, Terry, and great pictures of these birds. The broken beaked
bandtailed also looks to be scissoring some in that picture. How is this bird's
self feeding abilities coming along? Seems you may have shown the 'Sticky
Pigeon before, though this is my first time viewing.....very pretty face on this 
bird, I hope s/he fares well w/the right leg as it looks. 

Alot of sadness in the pictures when you figure in the human involvement or
lack thereof when there should have been a presence. Durango's rescue says
it all, 'seeking human companionship'....

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi FP,

Yes, Sticky pigeon was a pitiful case .. his/her "on arrival" pics are here: http://www.rims.net/2007Aug04 .. also the little Band Tailed is in there for the first time.

The Band Tailed had a broken beak that healed badly. The break was already well healed when the bird came in. There is a bit more scissoring showing now than on arrival, and I'm not sure yet what we will or won't try to do with that situation. It also had a broken and infected leg. I am diligently working to see if the Band Tailed can become self feeding/drinking. If so, my rehabber friend will take it back as a permanent bird on her permits. I am temporarily sub-permitted under her permits to have the bird here for rehab. So far the Band Tailed has managed drinking just fine but is still being a total baby and begging to be fed. I'm really hoping that Sticky can help teach it to eat on its own.

Yes, Durango stole the hearts of the family that rescued him/her and was definitely desperately looking for a humanoid to take him/her in.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi FP,
> 
> ....... So far the Band Tailed has managed drinking just fine but is still being a total baby and begging to be fed. I'm really hoping that Sticky can help teach it to eat on its own.
> 
> ...


Terry, on the one hand you/I want them to be self feeding young adults, but
when they decide to linger, it can be touching.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, on the one hand you/I want them to be self feeding young adults, but when they decide to linger, it can be touching.
> 
> fp


That's for sure .. pigeons are bad about taking a little bit of your heart that way, but sparrows are right up there too  When any of them are difficult to wean it's kind of maddening but kind of sweet and touching also.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been waiting for you to post another "New Pics" Thread. I love that white pigeon with the croos on its head. Its very cute. Along with walter 

And durango... My land lord has a goose like that. I dont know what its breed is.. Maybe a canadian gosse? I dont know....

Very cute bunch you have there. 


I have recently adopted a Barred Rock chick. It has troubles walking. Im keeping him over night and every night until he gets better again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Some of the pics are sad but I'm happy they are in your care.

I love the 7 ducklings.



Michael,

You ought to post on a chicken website and ask for some advice for this youngster.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Michael and Treesa for having a look and for posting about the pics.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Walter got a home! I'm so glad! He's a handsome bird - almost as handsome as Julius was.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, I always enjoy and learn from the photos you share. Sticky pigeon's Before pics are amazing. In the After photo (different thread) he is REALLY clean! 

That is one beautiful Muscovy!

Great shot of the baby ducks cuddling together for comfort.

Is there a rule that all Walters have a 'tude?  So glad he has a home!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks Ellen and Margaret! Durango is a Muscovy duck and a young one. S/he is gonna be a whopper in size when fully grown! I forgot to get a pic of his/her very large footsies!
> 
> Terry



Whoa! I thought she WAS full grown! S/he is a big kid.

M.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

some ducks look evil but they are niceee.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sometimes it's so hard to see various pictures of ill and injured ones! Just want to hug and heal them all!!

You have your work cut out for you, Terry and I just want to send all the love, hugs and scritches that I can to help in the healing process!!

I am so glad that Walter found his home with you. Please keep us updated...

Healings to all!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again for having a look .. Walter is doing just fine. He was beaking and tossing his Three Blind Mice toy like crazy when I last checked this evening just before dark  

Terry


----------

